# Mountain Riding



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought this would be the best place to put this post.

We went to do some trails in the Yaha Tinda this weekend, which for those unfamiliar is an amazing place, not that far(cross country) from Banff, AB, in the Rockies. Its a natural grass valley surrounded by forested mountains.
We rode some pretty tough terrain, lots of rock and gravel, some steep ascents and descents(think sliding down the hill), rode to the summit of a mountain, did some swift water river crossings, many creek crossings and waded in a lake, a few even went swimming. Had an absolute blast But boy were we tired going home.

I highly recommend wool felt pads and mohair cinches for this type of riding.

Without further ado, the Pictures! Anyone else that's had the chance to ride in the mountains, feel free to add to this post.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Not nearly enough pics, Bluespark -- you'll have to either post more or repeat the trip and get us some new ones.:lol:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Very very pretty! I'm afraid of heights but I think I'd do that ride.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks nice, and nowhere near as steep as some of the stuff PH posts. But maybe you were too busy to grab the camera on those parts, eh?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> maybe you were too busy to grab the camera on those parts, eh?


 yeah, just a little bit. Naughty gelding the first day, green horse the next:shock:


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

What a nice ride! I am officially jealous - it's 110 F here and I haven't gone on a trail ride in almost two months :-(.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I have ridden in the Rockies. Went down a hill so steep that the horse had to side-step his way down. Riding uphill is fun - downhill, not so much, because everything rubs against the saddle harder. :lol:


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow--awesome country you ride in. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah come on James, My stuff us not steep


You can stay in the bottom of those canyons, Nobody has to climb the steep stuff


Or you can stay on the ridge tops and look down


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Ah come on James, My stuff us not steep...


Oh, sure it's not. How about those pictures of you going down into the canyons?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats only because I wanted to see what was in the bottom. 

You can either stay in the bottom all day or stay on the top. But if you want to get any place, You usually need to cross some of both


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, sure - but you don't have to go STRAIGHT up/down the 45+ degree slopes


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

But, the steep stuff is FUN!!





Although, if you look closely, you will see that the dog thought it was too steep



OP, beautiful photos, but far too few of them!!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! I would love to be there!! Beautiful ride Bluesspark!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I never saw Jon an anything really steep.

We do love our mountain riding. Here's the Monument Mtn trail in SW Montana:

Mounument Mtn Photos by bbsmfg3 | Photobucket


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> But, the steep stuff is FUN!!


But if you look closely, you will see that the horse & rider are on a nearly level trail going along the mountainside. (Which is why most hiking/riding trails in the mountains have switchbacks.) Some of the photos PH has posted are about equivalent to making a 90 degree turn and heading straight up or down the slope.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Allison--Wow, those are bomb photos! I don't suppose you want to take me trail riding sometime, do you? ;D

I've been trail riding in the Rockies a few times, like another poster mentioned. It's really beautiful. Grand Lake and Estes Park [both in Colorado] are particularly aesthetically pleasing, for anyone looking for fun rides.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> But if you look closely, you will see that the horse & rider are on a nearly level trail going along the mountainside. (Which is why most hiking/riding trails in the mountains have switchbacks.) Some of the photos PH has posted are about equivalent to making a 90 degree turn and heading straight up or down the slope.


True, this particular area hasn't slid in a while. Many portions of these trails slide every year due to avalanches and such. Some areas are very dicey. This area was good enough to risk taking the attention off to snap a photo.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Zexious said:


> Allison--Wow, those are bomb photos! I don't suppose you want to take me trail riding sometime, do you? ;D
> 
> I've been trail riding in the Rockies a few times, like another poster mentioned. It's really beautiful. Grand Lake and Estes Park [both in Colorado] are particularly aesthetically pleasing, for anyone looking for fun rides.


Thanks!

I wish I was still doing that myself. I spent a couple of years guiding pack trips in the Colorado backcountry in the summers and packing game out in the fall.

Now, I am based in NC. We have miles of wooded hills to trail ride in, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Bob, I think a couple of these are your photos, we meandered so we missed anything really steep



[/URL

And as james says, most of the trails switch back across steep hill sides
[URL=http://s130.photobucket.com/user/Painted-Horse/media/Ryan.gif.html]


----------

